# General Topics > Member of the Month >  MOTW - Sept 16 - Sept 22 2012 - Rae

## Jen

Congratulations to this weeks Member of the Week - Rae!

Looking forward to reading about you!

Don't forget to nominate - in the main thread or PM me.

----------


## Patsy

Congrats Rae!

----------


## Heather

Congrats. Can't wait to read more.

----------


## Rae

Thank-you for who ever nominated me  :Frog Surprise: ... I'm pretty boring though so I will try and keep my posts reasonably short and not ramble too much lol. But seriously Thank-you again...  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Jen

*Monday*, tell us all about you! We know you obviously like amphibians, but we want to know about the rest of your life. Details about you, your life, hobbies, families, past times, favorite colors, poems you have written etc etc....just use this post to brag/boast/bore us how you please.

Trust us, we don't mind rambling!   Post how ever much/little is comfortable for you.

----------


## Rae

*Monday, tell us all about you! We know you obviously like amphibians, but we want to know about the rest of your life. Details about you, your life, hobbies, families, past times, favorite colors, poems you have written etc etc....just use this post to brag/boast/bore us how you please.*


I probably shouldn't be attempting this at 7:30 am lol... but here goes. I'm afraid I live a pretty boreing life :/. I am a 31 years old. Canadian. Scottish/Irish background. Not only have I always lived in Ontario but I have lived in the same city my whole life. I have been a stay at home mom for 7 years and before that I worked at McDonalds for 7yrs (it was my first job at age 16). I told you I have a boreing life lol. I am currently looking for a job (not fast food -crosses fingers-) while kids are in school as my youngest will be in school next sept so we have started her in daycare 3 days a week to get used to being away from mommy lol.


I am married to an Italian and have 2 beautiful daughters ages 6 and 3, Victoria and Isabella.


I have a 3 yr old golden retreiver named Arwen and a 14 yr old long haired black cranky cat named Skittzo. And 4 Grey Tree Frogs, Frodo, Sam, Merry and Pippin.


I have a brother in the Canadian military.


Always grew up with animals of the furry kind XD but never reptiles or amphibians. Mostly cats and dogs but I had a bird once and almost had a ferret =) and like most girls dreamed of having a horse (which like may didn't happen).


I spent most of my remembered childhood summers on my grandparents farm and worked there 3 summers when I got older selling corn and vegetables. If you havent eaten raw corn on the cob you are missing out lol. I have always loved animals. On the farm I had a pet chicken named Goldie, a cow named Ashley, and a donkey named Jake. 


I would share my poems with you but they were written in high school or shortly after and are quite depressing lol, yes I was an over dramatic teenager destined to never find love and and hated her life. Its funny how you look back and think... wow life was easy back then, what was I so depressed about? Atleast my experiences might help my daughters survive highschool lol. But I never did listen to my mom about highschool so who knows :/


Next to my Family and pets my loves are Aliens and Vampire stuff XD. My fav show and obsession will always be X-Files XD. But I currently am into True Blood, Vampire Diaries, Fringe, Nikita, and CSI (vegas only) oh and my daytime soap when home General Hospital which I've watched off and on since I was 14 lol! I love watching or reading anything Vampire or Alien related,  TV, movies, and books. I also love RPG type games online and on Xbox 360. Oh lets not forget this forum is also a very much enjoyed part of my daily routine  :Frog Smile: !

Hopefully I didn't bore you all to much lol talk to you tomorrow XD!

----------


## Patsy

Not boring at all! It's always fun to read about the people on the forum not just the frogs.

----------


## KingCam

CSI Vegas for the win!!  NY & Miami suck.  Horatio on CSI Miami makes me want to start a riot.  I absolutely cannot stand him, his expressions, and the things his character says. BLEH

I am currently re-watching all of the X-Files episodes on netflix.  Best. Show. Ever.

Now that I've read your bio I've decided I like you even more than I already did XD  Looking forward to the next two posts.  Especially Wednesday, if you haven't noticed I am obsessed with photographs.

----------


## Heather

Not boring at all  :Smile: . My ex love the CSI series. We used to watch them over and over. Cute names for your frogs  :Smile: . I am guessing you also enjoyed Lord of the Rings?

----------


## Rae

@ Cam : Lol I have all 9 seasons of X-Files on DVD still hopeing they make a 3rd movie this fall... though its not looking to likely anymore =( it will be 20yrs since it first aired this October and they had originally planned a final movie but I havent heard anything more than rumors lately. 

I so agree with you about CSI Miami... just the commercials alone annoyed me. I miss Warrick and Grissom but my Nick <3 keeps me watching lol.

@Heather: Thank you and yes I love Lord of the Rings. Even our dog is named Arwen lol. LOTR is the best Trilogy since the original Star Wars <3.

----------


## Jen

Hubby and I have started watching True Blood now that we have HBO.   We got HBO two weeks ago and are already mostly through season 3!

----------


## Rae

@Jenna : I wish I had HBO I have to watch them online the day after it airs and keep having to tell my friends to stop writeing spoilers of the episode on fb before I watch it lol.

----------


## NatureLady

I also agree with everyone else, not boring! Great getting to know you!

----------


## Jen

*Tuesday*, tell us about your amphibians. How you came to keep them, mistakes/learning curves, species kept, breedings, how you found Frog Forum etc....we heard enough about you on Monday, let us hear about them frogs!

----------


## Rae

*Tuesday, tell us about your amphibians. How you came to keep them, mistakes/learning curves, species kept, breedings, how you found Frog Forum etc....we heard enough about you on Monday, let us hear about them frogs!

*Now for a bio on my Froggie Hobbits. I have 4 Eastern Grey Tree Frogs (Hyla Versicolor). Frodo, Sam, Merry and Pippin! 

Frodo was the first we found, actually the first tree frog I had ever seen. It was a couple days before October and my daughter came home from school and saw it sunning itself on the front porch banister. For 3 days and night it never seemed to move and my daughter would stare at it from the bathroom window begging us to keep him. He was bright solid green at this time. On the night of October 1st 2010, after me daughter was in bed I decided to do some research and found this site and some other info that lead me to learn that he was a Grey Tree Frog and likely should be making its way into hibernation by now because it had been very cool for a couple weeks especially at night. So being the night before Tori's 6th birthday we took it as maybe a sign and I ran to Pets mart to get a zoo med 12x12x12 rainforest set up on sale as Pets mart said it was all I needed.... ya....

So within a few days Frodo slowly started to darken and stayed hidden and near the bottom corners most of the time. I was depressed though my daughter was overjoyed with her new friend. So I came back to this site and started reading, then I signed up so I could ask questions and make posts. I soon learned that the size of the tank was far from ok and Frodo was clearly not happy. It took a lot of begging and explained and rolls of eyes from my husband but He finally bought me a Exo Terra 18x18x24 tall including a light hood with 2 exo terra repti glo 2.0 12 watt bulbs...home for Frodo. That very evening we saw Frodo climb all the way around and up to the top and fall asleep under the light. I was very happy and so seemed Frodo. So much that within a few days of his new larger and lighted home we heard him call!!! So we had confirmation that Frodo was a male XD.

Sam we found the next May, May 24 weekend 2011 actually. My husband was cutting the grass since we were having company and fireworks that night. A fire ban had just been lifted as it had been really dry for weeks but we had finally got a couple days of rain. Anyways my husband actually ran over Sam with the lawnmower and somehow left Sam uninjured, probably because it was very small. But because of the dry spell he seemed slow to react, barely moving and a pale green. We put him in a large pale as all the stores were closed for the holiday, with a water dish and branches and paper towel. 

The next day I went and bought tiny crickets and a large cricket keeper as Sam was too small yet to go in with Frodo and I had read about the 30 day min quarantine. within a couple days Sams colour was bright again and she would bounce all over and sit up in the corner of the cricket keeper. I think it ended up more like 60 days of quarantine due to Sams smaller size lol. But eventually Sam got to meet Frodo and quickly they became friends and often were seen snuggling. I think Sam is clingy and Frodo just couldn't bother moving from his rock lol. I ended up buying an extra branch for high up.

Merry's turn, well my daughter actually found her this summer in July 2012, also bright green and wow was she fat and as big as Frodo or bigger lol. So 30 days went buy rather quickly and from day 2 she started eating from tongs which I now fed Frodo and Sam by. I bought a larger water dish, an extra log accessory and finally found springtails and sheet moss. And it seemed and there was no size issue so Merry was introduced to Frodo and Sam. Frodo and Sam seemed to ignore her for the first bit but they all got along. She's still the fattest lol.

Lastly our lil Pippin. Pippin was found earlier this month at the same time I was looking into a larger terrarium. He's even smaller than Sam was and will likely be in quarantine for a while. He spent a couple days in the cricket keeper like Sam and Merry but when my new 18Dx36Lx24H terrarium came he was able to move into the old 18x18x24. He eats great, even puffs out his chin and tries to call after misting. He will hunt or take crickets from tongs. His favourite spot is perching on the Temp gauge up by the lights. 

So there is the story of my 4 hobbit frogs XD! No deaths or illnesses so far thank goodness. A red tongue that seems to be doing better and some soft stool that I hope will pass. Both I am keeping an eye on...

I hope to Get 1 or 2 Whites in the near future XD! They will inhabit the 18x18x24 when Pippin moves out XD.

----------


## KingCam

I enjoyed your version of Lord of The Rings :P

Seriously, I enjoyed that post more than I should have.  Probably because it reminds me of exactly how I end up with my wild caught animals.  I'm impressed with how correctly you have done everything, that's pretty rare for a beginner frog keeper!  You should give yourself a pat on the back, seriously.

Lookin forward to Wednesday's photos  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Rae

Lol I'm glad you enjoyed it. The research and learning became as much fun and part of the experience as owning them. I just wish my husband would stop the "It's only a frog" when I get all serious about them not being touched and staying healthy. I figure I owe them the best care I can provide for them like any other pet. I may not have a herp vet near by but I can try everything else possible and learn what I can to reduce the risks of a unnecessary illness or fatality because I wasn't careful or better prepared. Plus somehow I came to love these little frogs... never expected that lol.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Excellent work!! Love the names and the story!!!

----------



----------


## Patsy

I loved the stories about how you got your frogs! I also understand the whole "it's only a frog" thing. When I tell people that I'm taking my frog to the vet they think I'm insane. They don't understand that they aren't like fish you just don't put them in a tank and feed them everyday. I have spent so much money in the short three months since I've had them between housing, feeding and vet bills. I don't even tell my boyfriend how much the vet charges! It's so worth it though when you see those cute little faces and watch all their antics.

I also am addicted to True Blood. Although this last season didn't really grab me.

----------


## Rae

@Patsy : Ya I can't find a herp vet closer than an hour and a half and I don't drive on the highway, and Dr Frye can't send stuff to Canada I wanted to buy some first aid from him so I'd have it on hand. I know if they get sick I'm screwed in the vet area so I want to be as careful as possible. 

And ya I wasn't crazy about the last season of True Blood but I still cant wait till next season lol.

----------


## Jen

*Wednesday*, show and tell. Wow us with your pictures/videos/sound clips.

----------


## Rae

*Wednesday*, show and tell. Wow us with your pictures/videos/sound clips.

My Terrariums XD!
Each frog has there own album on here thought it might be easier this way to tell them apart lol.
Rae's Album: FRODO the Grey Tree Frog!
Rae's Album: SAM the Grey Tree Frog!
Rae's Album: Merry the Grey Tree Frog
Rae's Album: Pippin the Grey Tree Frog!


My oldest at our first Reptile Expo in the Spring 2012!

 A few Family pics from last fall 2011. Getting Pictures done again next month hopefully!

----------


## KingCam

You have a beautiful family  :Smile:   (and the frogs are of course AWESOME!  As we all know, grey tree frogs are my favorite :P)

----------



----------


## Patsy

Great looking family! I love that your daughter isn't afraid to hold all the critters!

----------



----------


## Rae

@Patsy : My oldest isn't afraid of anything.. its kinda scary at times :/

I had a friend that told Tori there were ghosts in her closet when Tori was 2 to keep her out. Tori just wanted in the closet more after that lol.

----------


## IrishRonin

Well its nice to get to know you, that story was awesome by the way. Between a buddy of mines wife and another friends mom i have to say I'm stuck on that damn show (true blood), Jessica is smoking! cant wait to see some pics!

----------


## Rae

@Ronin : lol I posted pics... and links to my albums on here... scroll up a bit.

----------


## Heather

Great pictures  :Smile: . 

Lord of the Rings was a great trilogy! One of my favorites. Do you happen to have a Legolas  :Wink: ? Lol!!!!

----------


## Lynn

Rae
Sounds like a peaceful life to me !!!!!
_ Victoria and Isabella_ What beautiful names.
And............ what a beautiful family.
Lynn  :Butterfly:

----------



----------


## Rae

@Heather : Sorry no Legolas... don't know if a frog could be gorgeous enough for that name hehe... A white's might suit the name Gimli though lol

----------


## Heather

I hear ya!!! Lol!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------

